# New to using a propane smoker



## russki1313 (Nov 21, 2009)

So i am trying my first smoke using propane.
My question is should i use charcoal mixed with wood chunks and chips.
If so how much?
BTW regarding the water pan should i fill it with water or sand or both?
Thanks


----------



## chisoxjim (Nov 21, 2009)

I put lump, and wood chips in the smoker,  I dont use the small chip pan it came with, but a cast iron pan that has more capacity.

I also just use water in the water man.

good luck.


----------



## bassman (Nov 21, 2009)

I use chips in mine to get the smoke going quicker then add chunks on the side for longer smoke.  Mine does have the larger cast iron pan.  I just use water in the water pan.  I wrap the water pan with heavy duty foil to keep it clean.  When done smoking, just remove the foil and rinse the pan.


----------



## got14u (Nov 21, 2009)

I would use water also unless I was having problems holding temps. Sand does a better job in COLD weather. You will find how much charcoal to mix with your wood after some time. Charcoal will help it from billowing white smoke to a point. So if you find you are billowing then next time you fill your pan use a little less wood and a little more charcoal. This has helped me out. Remember tho if the heat is to extreme it will billow white smoke with what ever you do.


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 21, 2009)

Good place to find a cast iron pan is those goodwill stores.  I found a used cast iron pan for my gosm smoker there for a few dollars.  I would also mix lump charcoal with wood chips/chunks.  After a while you get the feel of your smoker and you'll be able to size the chunks for your smoker/needs.


----------



## gnubee (Nov 21, 2009)

I find that the cooler weather makes it easier to keep the temps steady. On hot days I have to turn the burner down so low that a little wind will snuff it out. An annoying and dangerous thing. I use water in the pan. 
I make sure the chunks and chips are not tossed directly over where the flame hits the pan , I arrange them around the edges for less white smoke and more thin blue. I use a welders blanket around the smoker for a much evener temperature. Plus the blanket allows me to use far less fuel. 

I sometimes use charcoal mixed in with the wood chips but I really don't know if it helps or not. 

I bought one of those in line pressure guages for my propane tank $39.00 I got it at Home hardward. These work really great and instantly tell you if you have enough gas to complete a project. It is not fun running out 1/2 way thru a smoke. I had to switch from gas to charcoal  to finish a butt once  when my guesstimate was way off. It came out fantastic but could have been a disaster. 

I hope too see some qview of your smoke. Good luck.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 21, 2009)

What he said works for me, and I foil the drip/grease pan too on the GOSM big block.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a smoke Vault 24" and it came with a big chip pan but I use it with chunks and chips and it works just fine. I also have a GOSM and first thing I did was change out the pan for a larger cast pan and they work fine too.


----------

